# multi strain grow



## Lastritez (Dec 7, 2008)

1 x Fem Afghan Kush
5 x White Widow
3 x Mazar-I-Sharif

I ordered the WW from seedboutique, and got 6 free Mazar-I-Sharif seeds, was also given a fem'd Afghan Kush. The plan is to just grow and flower the Afghan Kush, I am out of weed at the moment, so this will be the see me through plant while I get the others sorted out. One female WW will be kept as a mother, any of the others will be just grown and flowered, have not heard anything about the Mazar though, so not sure if I will keep one as a mother, anyone got any experiance with this strain? worth keeping a mother, or just grow and flower?

I used the ziplock bag method to germ the seeds and all 9 have taken, have now placed them into the grow medium and now just waiting for them to pop up.

I plan to veg the WW and M-I-S till they are big enough to clone, the Afghan will just go straight to flower when she is big enough. I will take clones from each of the WW and M-I-S, and put one of each into flower to show what sex they are, will obviously keep the females and chuck the males. The strongest of the females will be kept as mothers, one of each, the rest will be flowered, should I get more than one female.

Well that's the plan anyway, but so far so good.


----------



## Elven (Dec 7, 2008)

Good Luck! Cant wait for the pics


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 8, 2008)

Morning Lastritez 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=372571#post372571


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 8, 2008)

The fem'd afghan is about an inch high and one of the M-I-S is playing catch up, the rest are starting to poke through, so far it looks like 100% success.

Will post pics when there is something more intersting to see


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 8, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Morning Lastritez
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=372571#post372571



Thanks HIE, looks like it's a big plant, might have to try some LST, still a bit nervous about that, usually I just top the plant apart from that I don't do anything, to worried about killing it, plants have always done better when I leave them alone, I'm not the most green fingered person, and the plants know it!


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, I said I would past piccies when I have something to show, and here they are.

On the left are the white widow, only one of those has failed to make and appearance, the center is the afghan kush fem, and on the right the freebie mazar I sharif, one failed to surface so far, one did but died and the other two seem ok for now.


----------



## Elven (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking Good.


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 16, 2008)

So about a week later time for an update!

Ok the fem'd afghan kush seems to be no further forward, I have tried playing whale music to induce a soothing and nuturing experiance, but she is just being stubborn I think.

The first picture is all the surviving plants, I have 5 of the white widow, 2 Mazir I Sharif and of course the fem'd afghan kush (the one in the rockwool)

The second photo is my stubborn little afhgan, grow baby grow!

The third is one of the 2 MIS, doing fairly well I think


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 16, 2008)

OK next on the list is the three biggest WW. These girls are going from strength to strength, yeah baby!


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 16, 2008)

Alas the same cannot be said for the other 2 WW, slow starters, seem to take a while getting going, still there is always hope!

At the moment I am feeding them when they are fairly dry and just keeping them moist, using a half strength nute solution.


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking pretty sweet so far Lr, slow and steady wins the race, i cant wait to see them in their new home you built for them, 
Good Luck bro.


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 23, 2008)

Been a while since i last made an update so got the camera out and took some shots, my girls a quite photogenic it seems!

Ok firstly the single fem'd afghan kush

Still not growing, staying nice and green but not much movement so far.


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 23, 2008)

OK so onto the WW, this girls have gone mad, will be putting them into DWC within the next few days.


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 23, 2008)

And now the Mazar I sharif, both doing well


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 23, 2008)

the last 2 WW, still struggling, the larger is finally showing signs of growth, so is the small one, just started with a couple of very small leaves coming visable, so maybe she will decide to stop being lazy and get her grow on!

And a shot of all of them, except the afghan kush


----------



## Lastritez (Dec 23, 2008)

oh and these are called choc chip its a small sunflower, the mrs likes sunflowers so I am growing a couple for her


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 6, 2009)

OK now that new year and christmas and all that hassle is out of the way I have time for another update, its been a while

Ok first photo is all 6 surviving plants (fem'd afghan and the small WW didn't make it :cry: )

Second is the biggest WW, and third is the next WW


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 6, 2009)

Next we have the last 2 WW as first and second photo, all plants are now on 60% - 70% nutes and seem to like it.

the last photo is the 2 mazar i sharif


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah the mazar are still in a tray, the local store had run out of buckets, should be in stock in a couple of days, had nothing else to use, hopefully shouldn't cause to many problems having them in a tray for a couple more days, they seem to be fine so far. No signs of any nasty bugs this time, and the new growth is always fresh and strong, some of the lower leave are yellowing, but nothing major. I took a couple of shots of the stems (below) now as this is the first time I have grown using standard seeds, have always used fem'd, I never really took note of any signs of sex when vegging, assuming that they would always be female. So I was wondering if this is any sign of early sex showing? all 6 plants have these if that helps.


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 12, 2009)

Not much to report, taken some clones and waiting to see what happens with them, other than that the plants are looking ok IMO, a bit thinner since the clones where taken, but over all I think they are looking OK, constructive feedback always welcome of course.

Still on about 60% nutes, and roots are just exploding, only taken 1 photo of a plants roots, they all pretty much are the same.

Anyway first 3 for you are the inside of the veg room with all the plants, followed by the 2 mazar, yes both still not in buckets, the local store ordered in the wrong size, I have been told they should be in this week, I bloody well hope so!!!!


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 12, 2009)

Next we have 3 of the WW plants (no idea how some of you manage to get more than 3 pics on a thread at one time, would certainly make this job easier)


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 12, 2009)

and lastly, the final WW, the roots (as I said just 1 picture, they all look about the same) and one of the 2 sunflowers I am growing, again both about the same, so no real need for 2 pics!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 12, 2009)

*hey there Lastritez ,,,:holysheep:your plants looke very healthy and green ,,,sorry couldnt tell on that pic about the sex of it ,,,eace:

but after you upload 3 you should get enough space for a nother 3 to upload if you wish too and a total of 10 pics allowed i think *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 12, 2009)

*ps, when you putting them into flower :48:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 12, 2009)

the plants look good, buddy. :aok:

to upload more than 3 pics... select your pics to upload, upload them, and then when it's finished uploading, u will notice the dialog/selection boxes empty for you to select some more to upload... you can do so to a maximum of 12 pics.  

there is a way ( I believe) to sex a plant while in veg... if you let it veg long enough where it starts to alternate... this is how I do it... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35407

but... then again, that's a crazy man's way....


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the replies, I took a total of 16 clones, 4 from each WW, its my first time cloning, so not sure how they will turn out, they wilted for a bit, some have picked up, some still look wilted, will be making one of the DIY bubble cloners when I have enough cash to get another pump, as that does seem the way to go. When the clones have picked up I will take 1 from each WW and flower it, this should tell me which of my plants are female. Bin the males and keep the strongest WW for a mother, the rest gets flowered. I have not cloned the mazar as its not a strain I want to keep as a mother at the moment, so both of those will go into flower fairly soon, and if one or either of them turn out to be male they get the chop.

I plan to run 2 mother plants, one WW and one mandala satori, the seeds for the satori are finally on sale again so just need the money situation to ease up a bit so I can order them.

I have also put my last 4 WW and last 2 MIS seeds into germ, I don't really want any spare seeds hanging around as I shouldn't need them as I am cloning, and a friend has recently lost his entire crop including his mother's after he had to pull his plants due to a home inspection from the local authoroties, and has lost everything, and doesn't have any seeds, he is putting his flower and veg rooms back together at the moment, so I am growing these seeds so he has something ready to go in there right away.

Need to find a decent pump at the moment, my flower and veg room are actually in our bedroom (VERY VERY small apartment, only 2 rooms + bathroom and kitchen) so noise is of course an issue, I like the look of those piston type air pumps with the manifolds, but not sure how loud they are, think I have found a decent pump on ebay though, as I plan only to have 4 or at the most 6 plants in flower at the same time, but I think 4 should be enough to supply us till the next harvest is ready, here is a link, see what u think, I run 5 gallon DWC, if this pump will power 4 - 6 buckets with ease and generate a good amount of water movement it will probably be the one I have and its suppsoed to be very quiet

hXXp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30-LTR-SILENT-WATERPROOF-AIR-PUMP-KOI-POND-AQUARIUM_W0QQitemZ390023195669QQihZ026QQcategoryZ3212QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

(change the XX to tt of course)

Of course if I end up with 4 female WW and 16 female WW clones thats gonan be a little more than I can handle, but again with my friend losing all his crop I am sure I can find them a good home!

Using Formulex nutes at the moment, about 60% strength on the main plants, they seem to like it, I top up the buckets with just PH balanced water, and change the water every 5 - 7 days with 60% nutes, they are due for a change later today, so may try putting them on 70%.and see how they like it, they took a bit of a battering with the cloning, have recovered well, so I think they can take a small increase, the beauty with DWC is that if they don't its easy to go back to 60% without needing to flush!

The battery on the camera died before I could take any pictures of the clones, and to top it all i forgot to put the damned thing on charge, I have now, so when its done I will take some photo's when I do the water change later and post them, I think a fwe of them will die, they have not recovered, but there are a few that have perked back up, if I get 1 clone from each plant I will be happy, its my first time cloning, so didn't actually expect any of them to survive, I am not by nature a green fingered type of person, so it always amazes me that any of my plants actually live!

Well time to head off into town and see if the local hydro store has got my new buckets in yet, the roots on the MIS are lookign really good,adn I need to get them into buckets ASAP!

catch ya later!


----------



## andy52 (Jan 13, 2009)

some nice looking plants there


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 14, 2009)

OK both the Mazar I Sharif are now on 12/12, so not long before some bud to smoke!!!

Yup the buckets finally arrived, but where the wrong shape, wider and shorter than my others, not ideal as I would have prefered them all the same, but not much I can do, at least they are all in buckets now!

Clones are doing fine, I think, here's a photo!

OK the top and bottom rows are the clones I took about a week - week and a half ago, look a bit limp here due to a spraying just before the photo was taken, but they all sit up straight.

The middle rows are the clones I took a little less than a week ago, I have to say they look worse in the photo, a little wilty, but they are actually heading up rather than down, so they are looking good.

The cubes in the middle are just some test seeds, I was chatting with a guy in the local hydro store who uses root riot cubes to germ his seeds, just seed in, into the propagator and into the veg room with the mother, he claims 100% success rate, and I had a few beans left over and some spare cubes so thought I would try it.


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately no photo's for this update!

Aparently there is a scratch on the lens of our camera, this caused a huge argument (its a quite expensive camera, with some stupidly expensive lens on it), so while the situation calms down no piccies, sorry.

All the plants are currently looking fantastic, some HUUUUUUGE leaves and lots of good clean growth. I now have the two Mazar and one of the WW in flower. Still have 3 WW in veg, waiting a little longer to be 100% sure of sex, have some clones in flower to help with that.

On this weeks bucket changes the roots on those in flower have gone totaly barmey, they are really loving it, and it shows! All water changes a clean, roots in good healthy condition, and I am getting little PH variation in my daily checks. Currently feeding formulex about 80% strength to the veg plants and 75-80% vitalink max to those in flower. Topping up with PH'd water thats been stood for a day or two, plants in flower are drinking about 1 -1.5 ltrs a day.

Regular checks on the plants show no pests or disease, some lower leaves have yellowed, but I don't think this is anything major as the new growth is so strong, and wait for the leaves to drop before removing them.

Budding sites have appeared all over the mazar's who have been in flower for about a week or so longer than the WW.

So far so good, hopefully SWMBO will get off her high horse about the camera and I can get some photo's back up!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 27, 2009)

*glad to hear everythings working out well :48:*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey, everything's lookin fantastic. I had a lot of leaves on the bottom of my plants yellow and wither. I think it's more of a normal development.
 A shame about the camera though! Haha, scratches happen... Was it a deep scratch or some minor thing?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 27, 2009)

nice looking plants. as far as the mazar gos i won't be growing them again. they are a tuff cookie to handle an requre some babing for real. mine where mazar afaganie hybrid an hermied on me 2 weeks after showing pistles. i am thinking from the nuits. they hermied the day after a feeding. well best of luck an keepem green bro


----------

